# Canberra Redfin hunt Sunday 26th August 11am.......



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Canberra Crew

I know there is an offshore option on offer, but I cannot get a leave pass for more than a couple hours this weekend. I am keen to see if i can temp a redfin or two and so far the weather forcast is looking good. Early morning start is out for me.....but if anyone is keen for a mid morning session let me know. I am open to locations at this point......

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Ash, I'm a potential starter, will speak to you about it on Saturday :wink:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

It looks like im stuck in Canberra for Sunday as well, i was thinking of heading to lbg or Googong to chase some redfin as well. 8) Ive heard some reports of some good sized redfin and the occaisional Golden perch as well out of Googong at the moment so im very tempted to head out there.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Id be keen boys but hitting the coast this weekend for some flatty action at the lakes. Have a good one hey


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Id be keen boys but hitting the coast this weekend for some flatty action at the lakes. Have a good one hey


Good luck Chris, looking forward to hearing how it goes mate.

Its looking like ill be heading to lbg on Sunday instead of Googong due to a minor transport issue, so if you guys are heading to lbg id be keen to join in


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

craig450 said:


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > so if you guys are heading to lbg id be keen to join in


Sounds like a good idea........I will not be there until 11am give or take......how does that the the others?

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Canberra crew,

I will be launching at Yarralumla bay around 10am - 11am and hanging around the Peninsula and that general weed bed location hoping for a redfin or two thousand.

Hoping to see you all on the water...


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

That sounds great, ill be launching from Yarralumla bay at around the same time. Ill see you guys out there  8)


----------

